# 1128 adjustments Blower drive



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

We have 6 in of wet snow the Toro blows better than I thought it would. But some times when I want to change the direction of the chute the blower drive on right bar will not stay engaged. Is there a quick fix or adjustment, It is still snowing like mad will have 4 to 6 in tomorrow for sure. Thanks


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Hanky said:


> We have 6 in of wet snow the Toro blows better than I thought it would. But some times when I want to change the direction of the chute the blower drive on right bar will not stay engaged. Is there a quick fix or adjustment, It is still snowing like mad will have 4 to 6 in tomorrow for sure. Thanks


have you give a better description......no idea what your problem is


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am going down my drive and after I get past my house I want to changr direction of the chute so I use my right hand to move the Joy stick and the augar stops not all the time just every 3 or 4 time With 6 in of wet snow this is a pain. Just looked out side and have 8 in of more wet snow.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You are going to have to look under the dash and figure out how the locks work and then see if something is worn out or what.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks looked and looks good played with it and appears to of fixed it self, machine is new, good thing got 12 in of heavy wet stuff this morning.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Thanks looked and looks good played with it and appears to of fixed it self, machine is new, good thing got 12 in of heavy wet stuff this morning.


Let me know if you run into this again. I'll do some looking around!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks MagnumB, my joy stick is sticky a lot of the time now could be the volume of wet snow going out the chute it does not want to turn some times. I will not worry much for now in case we get more snow.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Thanks MagnumB, my joy stick is sticky a lot of the time now could be the volume of wet snow going out the chute it does not want to turn some times. I will not worry much for now in case we get more snow.


That's strange, generally speaking back in around 2006, if you were to have an issue with the quick stick, it would be due to water freezing in the lines. This has been largely solved. If you are having issues with rotation, because it's a floating chute mechanism, then perhaps the issue then is with the joystick interlock (blue dealy on the top of the stick)

Wondering if it's not fully disengaging...then again, that's likely to affect both axis of movement. 

Is your unit stored indoors or out?

The cables are all pre stretched...so that shouldn't be an issue. 

If you can post a vid showing the issue that could help. For the most part the common complaint (if you can call it that) is that it's too easy to move. It's a measure of it's good design that under load, the system frees up.

I'm curious as to the problem. Either way, it's certainly solvable. 

Mag


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks Mag, talked to the dealer yesterday, they will come over and take a look at it. I keep the Toro in a unheated garage.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Got to take the 1128 HD to the dealer the interlock is not working. we are not to get any snow for 3 days.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This is what my problem was this Split pin was not in right so the drive would not stay engaged all the time, the pin was in to far.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Got some snow today and the dang interlock did not work right. Some times you could hear it click in and the next time it did not work. Any adjustments to be made?? It is a pain taking it back to the dealer for a intermitted problem. Had my Craftsman for 18 years and no problem......


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am going to need the big picture on that. to see what is going on.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

There is nothing to see in the picture, the dealer told me that this was the problem. When the blower is off I engage the blower and then engage the forward motion lever with left hand some time I hear a click and right lever stays down then after 5 or 6 times it will not stay engaged. Some thing is out of adjustment, what?? My dealer is now selling Husky blowers. Feels like I am screwed with out a kiss.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Dealer is coming by on the 30th to pick up and hopefully fix the problem. Just hope it does not snow much for the next few days.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

is that the lever or the trigger steering???????????


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

What you see is the steering trigger, the pin is on the lever that engages the blower drive. Some times when the engine is off I can engage the blower drive then the left hand press the lever down for forward motion or wheel drive there is a click and it engages fine. Next 6 to 10 times it does not work. I blow snow from garage beside house straight forward 35 ft. as I get closer to the front of house I need to rotate chute direction to the right. When I take my right hand off the blower drive it stops blowing so I have to stop to change chute direction. this is a pain in the A____ . I am sure it is not a hard fix under the machine. Just want it fixed right.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Hanky said:


> What you see is the steering trigger, the pin is on the lever that engages the blower drive. Some times when the engine is off I can engage the blower drive then the left hand press the lever down for forward motion or wheel drive there is a click and it engages fine. Next 6 to 10 times it does not work. I blow snow from garage beside house straight forward 35 ft. as I get closer to the front of house I need to rotate chute direction to the right. When I take my right hand off the blower drive it stops blowing so I have to stop to change chute direction. this is a pain in the A____ . I am sure it is not a hard fix under the machine. Just want it fixed right.


Seems to me that the machine is fine. it's your hands that are wrong. Why would you engage the auger drive before starting the machine ?? You must start the engine, start the auger drive then engage the traction drive, this will hold down the auger drive handle. while holding down the traction drive, you can then use your right hand to turn the chute where you want it. If you release the traction drive, your going to also release the auger drive.. it's designed that way. !!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

RoyP said:


> Seems to me that the machine is fine. it's your hands that are wrong. Why would you engage the auger drive before starting the machine ?? You must start the engine, start the auger drive then engage the traction drive, this will hold down the auger drive handle. while holding down the traction drive, you can then use your right hand to turn the chute where you want it. If you release the traction drive, your going to also release the auger drive.. it's designed that way. !!


 I Just try to do this with the engine not running to see what it is doing, the dealer showed me this when I bought it and one could hear a click or snap when the left hand drive was pressed down. When the motor is running one can not hear a thing. There is some thing under the motor that is not right. I had my old blower for 18 years and never had this problem.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks like the problem is under the dash, dealer has not fixed yet. But looks like a spring and dog or catch are not hooking in for the lock. Has any one else had a problem. Just want it fixed love the power this blower has for wet snow. Just not happy with this issue.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure I have the bugs worked out of my 2014,*TORO* *1128 OXE Power Max HD* the interlock is working great and have fine tuned my deflector chute. Ran blower for 3 hrs. this morning and no problems for me or the Toro.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good job hanky


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Finally getting some good snow to blow. in 48 hrs, we have close to 24 in of snow powder. El Toro starting to look better every time out. Glad I went for a Toro , and not a cheaper brand.

This was the second time out today.


----------



## ashr (Feb 13, 2019)

I ran into this issue yesterday. I was able to fix it by spraying down the interlock parts with silicone and then used a screw driver to push the metal tab down that locks the handle. It was tricky to do since you have to have both handles depressed to push it down and lock it. I used my right elbow to hold own the right one so I could hold the screw driver with my right hand. Then I depressed the left handle with left hand and pressed down on the tab with the screw driver. It worked for several hours after that. Its a new snowblower as of last year so I was suprised to have run into the issue already but it may have been locked up with ice or something. Hopefully the silicone keeps it cleaner.


----------



## JayStang (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm currently having the same issue with my 928 OAE. The dogs barely engage at all and will not operate as intended at all.

Any resolution to that at all yet?


----------

